# Green "fluorescent" lights?? what have I got here???



## richg99 (Aug 19, 2016)

I bought a boat from a guy two summers ago. He included some lights. Since I rarely fish at night, I never even looked at them. 

I am going to be in a local (very local) freshwater night tournament. I pulled the lights out today. They are about 16 inches long. They have very heavy weights on one end. The cords are set up to plug into my cigarette lighter on the boat. They glow GREEN???

I am primarily a shallow water saltwater flats fisherman. Never seen anything like this. What do I have? How are they used? Are they even legal in a night tournament?

Any help appreciated. thanks richg99


----------



## overboard (Aug 19, 2016)

Look under "submersible fishing light" at Bass Pro and see if that's what you have. 
If it is, they attract baitfish which in return attracts bigger fish, or they can be hung over a net to attract baitfish, which are then netted and used to fish.


----------



## Johnny (Aug 19, 2016)

I have seen these used for dip netting shrimp
in salt and brackish water . . . maybe he was a shrimper too ?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 19, 2016)

Ha Ha No shrimp in Tennessee. I've been told that they are used to attract the plankton and bait fish. Makes sense. Rich


----------



## Outlaw86 (Aug 20, 2016)

We use them in saltwater pretty often, especially at night to catch these fellas (ribbonfish):







Unsure about freshwater.


----------



## Lost Pole (Aug 20, 2016)

I use them a lot sacalait fishing in summer. Set em out bf it gets dark. Less than an hour after Suns gone down baitfish'll will cover the lit areAs. I fish the outer edges of the lights and like to position them over submerged structure....preferably in deeper water. 
The lights don't catch fish but greatly increases the odds in your favor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks, got it.


----------

